# 60 wooded acres in Morgan County Missouri



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

Located off of Little Buffalo Rd in Stover Missouri. Has graded road access. No electricity, but phone (land line) is available. Has a seeping spring, lots of deer & turkey running around. 

Has been listed with a realtor, can contact Carol Weigel at 800-978-4641
Asking price $108,000 or best reasonable offer


----------



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

Just a bump


----------

